# La figura de Artigas en edificios y espacios públicos



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

ya ni se de que hablan. en resumen todo lo que tenga algo de artigas al olvido. el vitreaux del brou de la ciudad vieja. la estacion de artigas en cualquier momento colapsa. la plaza independencia al olvido. a mi me da igual artigas se murio hace 5 millones de años. estaria bueno si se le hubiera hecho homenaje en vida. ahora queda la leyenda. y el terrorista la esta destruyendo. pero ok si ustedes lo aman amenlo a full y despues aguanten las consecuencias. el pais es como una mujer que tiene de esposo al terrorista que cuando esta de malas le rompe los huesos a golpes y lo ama todavia mas... que linda forma de ser. un pais masoquista...


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

OLC said:


> ya ni se de que hablan. en resumen todo lo que tenga algo de artigas al olvido. el vitreaux del brou de la ciudad vieja. la estacion de artigas en cualquier momento colapsa. la plaza independencia al olvido. a mi me da igual artigas se murio hace 5 millones de años. estaria bueno si se le hubiera hecho homenaje en vida. ahora queda la leyenda. y el terrorista la esta destruyendo. pero ok si ustedes lo aman amenlo a full y despues aguanten las consecuencias. el pais es como una mujer que tiene de esposo al terrorista que cuando esta de malas le rompe los huesos a golpes y lo ama todavia mas... que linda forma de ser. un pais masoquista...


Solo me cabe hacer una reflexión y es que Artigas fue acusado de terrorista por los oligarcas de su época y hoy acusan de lo mismo a Mujica...

Hay cosas que cambian poco a través de las èpocas...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Mujica esta a millones de trillones de años luz de ser lo que fue artigas, por mas que algunos lo idolatren, creo que muchísimo mas que el viejo que tenemos de presi es el anterior tabaré vazquez a quien si se merece mis respetos aunque como es humano ha cometido errores, así como artigas, etc, pero lejos de ser comparable con este.


----------



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Mujica esta a millones de trillones de años luz de ser lo que fue artigas, por mas que algunos lo idolatren, creo que muchísimo mas que el viejo que tenemos de presi es el anterior tabaré vazquez a quien si se merece mis respetos aunque como es humano ha cometido errores, así como artigas, etc, pero lejos de ser comparable con este.


yo con tabare no tengo ningun drama. los que no me banco bajo ningun concepto son los tupamaros. punto final en la discusion desde mi lado. no voy a postear mas repitiendo lo mismo. y como siempre digo, todo lo relacionado a artigas; destruccion inminente. el cabildo esta cerrado desde el fin del gobierno de tabare porque "estan restaurandolo" lleva como dos o tres años cerrado sercado. mientras el frente amplio y los tupamaros esten en el poder les aseguro estara cerrado. no importa si tienen que todos los dias picarle el revoque de las paredes de adentro y hacerle uno nuevo con la excusa que se esta reparando.
y agrego, estoy con sebafun. primerisimo de todo en la epoca de artigas el termino terrorista no existia. artigas fue un "revolucionario" como lo fue napoleon. un terrorista es una persona que lleva al extremo infinito su ideologia aun si tenga que matar a todas las personas en la tierra incluyendose a el o ella mismo/a. los tupamaros empezaron la dictadura cuando iban a robar los manzanares y mataban a los empleados. las carceles del pueblo. cuando mataron al hombre de la CIA que vino a enseñarles a los militares tecnicas nuevas que lo mataron y casi llevan a uruguay a una guerra con estados unidos. y ahora joden con la ley de impunidad. si la logran sacar militares y tupas de la mano a la carcel. la ley protege a ambos y por la misma el terrorista en jefe esta de presidente. si se remueve me pareceria muy interesante ver como el presidente/terrorista gobierna desde el comcar. como dije no voy a postear mas. asi pienso yo y nunca voy a cambiar mi forma de pensar. perdon si alguien se ofende respecto a que posteo y digo "no contesto mas" porque los foros son para las discusiones. pero esa es la pura verdad. el que no le guste que se joda. el que le guste mejor.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Coincido totalmente con vos.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Nico ¿por qué le seguís el juego a este troll abriéndole este hilo para que siga provocando?

No puedo creer que nuestra moderación se preste a estas cosas... hno:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Parlanchín said:


> Solo me cabe hacer una reflexión y es que Artigas fue acusado de terrorista por los oligarcas de su época y hoy acusan de lo mismo a Mujica...
> 
> Hay cosas que cambian poco a través de las èpocas...



^^^^^^:banana::banana::banana::banana: :cheer::cheer::cheer:


exactamente...si bien,jamas pondria a la misma altura a Mujica con Artigas
...un tupamaro tien muchisimas mas cosas en comun con Artigas que un tipo ultraderechista del P. Colorado...para darte un ejemplio.

y si, hay cosas que jamas cambian...el Oligarca siempre se ocupa y se ocupará de defenestrar y rebajar a todo aquel que se opone a sus intereses...lavandole el cerebro y ejerciendo presion a todo aquel que quizas no sabe , no entienda o no pueda entender y ver mas alla de sus narices e intereses.

parlancho: esta bien lo que hicieron los mods a mi entender, el foro el libre y cada uno puede pensar como quiere y tiene la libertad de hacerlo, mientras lo haga con respeto...pero está mal que se haga en el lugar donde no corresponde sin seguir reglas del foro, compo es el caso de desvirtuar...aunque bueno...a veces es dificil intercambiar pensamientos con alguien que solo le dá para cerrarse en una posicion y no acepta acepta otras ni da el brazo a torcer.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> ^^^^^^:banana::banana::banana::banana: :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> 
> exactamente...si bien,jamas pondria a la misma altura a Mujica con Artigas
> ...


Dejo en claro que no me opongo al tema del hilo sino al leguaje terrorista de OLC que viola las normas del foro ante la indiferencia cómplice de nuestros moderadores... hno:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

OLC said:


> los foros son para las discusiones. pero esa es la pura verdad. el que no le guste que se joda. el que le guste mejor.




ese es el tema...hay gente que está capacitada para discutir...y hay gente que no...es una cuestion de amplitud de cabeza, las ideas se intercambian...no se imponen.

y por lo que veo hay demasiados conceptos que no tenes claros o desconoces...nombras a Napoleon y luego decis que un terrorista es capas de matar a todos inclusive a matarse...Deberias interiorizarte mas sobre quien fué y qué hizo Napoleón.


saludos


----------



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

ya les dije si no les gusta mi opinion se joden y si les gusta, mejor. asi son ustedes los comunistas. hablan y hablan y hablan idioteces hasta que imponen lo que piensan y conmigo nunca van a poder. lo que esta mal esta mal y lo que esta bien esta bien y se acabo.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

OLC said:


> este es el foro para salvar la estacion de trenes artigas. ustedes son los trolls que vienen a hablar de un tema que no esta permitido aqui. ya les dije si no les gusta mi opinion se joden y si les gusta, mejor. asi son ustedes los comunistas. hablan y hablan y hablan idioteces hasta que imponen lo que piensan y conmigo nunca van a poder. volviendo al tema, ha habido algun cambio en la estacion? o sigue con las chapas en las puertas esperando la destruccion?


Es por culpa de gente así que nuestra sociedad está como está... hno:


----------



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

Parlanchín said:


> Es por culpa de gente así que nuestra sociedad está como está... hno:


gente como vos, por supuesto. por eso nos estamos quedando sin patrimonio bajo las empresas que viene reparte plata y dentro de poco tiraran abajo al museo blanes o al palacio legislativo para hacer torres espantosas chicas de mala calidad y como en la rambla que cada apartamento monoambiente cueste como 100 mil dolares lo menos. asi que no me vengas con el cuentito de "hay que hacer casas para la gente desamparada" hay enorme cantidad de terrenos baldios donde no hay ningun patrimonio o casonas hermosas que destruir. y si me vas a decir que un indigente tiene 100 mil dolares para pagar un apartamento chico como un baño publico en la rambla entonces me voy ya a dormir en la calle :nuts:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Che nico, borrá este thread por completo, porque OLC vos acusás pero das lo mismo, querés imponer lo tuyo a los "comunistas" en este caso, y te lo digo con la mejor onda, pero basta de tanta intolerancia de ambas partes, realmente este thread está heavy y se puede poner peor.(por ambas partes lo digo)


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

OLC said:


> gente como vos, por supuesto. por eso nos estamos quedando sin patrimonio bajo las empresas que viene reparte plata y dentro de poco tiraran abajo al museo blanes o al palacio legislativo para hacer torres espantosas chicas de mala calidad y como en la rambla que cada apartamento monoambiente cueste como 100 mil dolares lo menos. asi que no me vengas con el cuentito de "hay que hacer casas para la gente desamparada" hay enorme cantidad de terrenos baldios donde no hay ningun patrimonio o casonas hermosas que destruir. y si me vas a decir que un indigente tiene 100 mil dolares para pagar un apartamento chico como un baño publico en la rambla entonces me voy ya a dormir en la calle.


Tu discusión sería interesante sino estuviera ideologizada de esa manera que hace imposible cualquier intercambio coherente contigo...

Es como discutir con un piquetero de Gualeguaychú o un dirigente de ADEOM: puro fanatismo.... hno:


----------



## OLC (Sep 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Che nico, borrá este thread por completo, porque OLC vos acusás pero das lo mismo, querés imponer lo tuyo a los "comunistas" en este caso, y te lo digo con la mejor onda, pero basta de tanta intolerancia de ambas partes, realmente este thread está heavy y se puede poner peor.(por ambas partes lo digo)


seba si miras en la pagina anterior yo deje mi opinion puesta y dije que no contestaba mas. explique que todos tienen derecho a pensar como quieran. y los que tu mismo llamaste "comunistas" empezaron a darle y darle que soy un troll que digo disparates etc. yo te pregunto a vos, quien es el troll desubicado que habla y habla y trata de a la fuerza tener siempre la razon? yo que di mi opinion y dije que no posteaba mas porque yo pienso asi y chau o los que dale que te dale que soy troll que no se lo que hablo que soy un ignorante un desubicado? por mis ideales soy ignorante y desubicado... que linda democracia en la que vivimos hoy en dia... hoy en dia decir que vivimos en democracia seria como decir en el vaticano que es una ciudad de la religion satanista.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

SebaFun said:


> Che nico, borrá este thread por completo, porque OLC vos acusás pero das lo mismo, querés imponer lo tuyo a los "comunistas" en este caso, y te lo digo con la mejor onda, pero basta de tanta intolerancia de ambas partes, realmente este thread está heavy y se puede poner peor.(por ambas partes lo digo)


El moderador es el verdadero responsable de lo que ha pasado aquí al abrir este hilo a sabiendas de que fue creado con un interés provocador ...

Me parece un hecho lamentable al que no se puede ver con indiferencia... hno:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

OLC said:


> asi son ustedes los comunistas. hablan y hablan y hablan idioteces .




jajaja si si cierren esto ya...esto no da para más...

acabo de sacarle la ficha al pobre hombre .
..flaco...estás paranoico andate a un medico!!!...seguramente sufris pesadillas con comunistas y con barbudos y como los toros detestas el rojo.
Ahora nos tildas a nosotros de comunistas? no sabes si quiera lo que es el comunismo...seguramente no tenes mas de 13 años de edad...o eso es lo que parece.

con todo respeto quisimos darte a entender que hablaras con respeto...pero no vale gastar mas polvora en chimangos.

saludos y cuidado con los tupas...que estan a la vuelta de la esquina vigilandote.

pd anda a un medico, recomendacion de onda...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Me ofresco como mediador de este caso... 



OLC said:


> seba si miras en la pagina anterior yo deje mi opinion puesta y dije que no contestaba mas. explique que todos tienen derecho a pensar como quieran. y los que *tu mismo llamaste "comunistas"* empezaron a darle y darle que soy un troll que digo disparates etc. yo te pregunto a vos, quien es el troll desubicado que habla y habla y trata de a la fuerza tener siempre la razon? yo que di mi opinion y dije que no posteaba mas porque yo pienso asi y chau o los que dale que te dale que soy troll que no se lo que hablo que soy un ignorante un desubicado? por mis ideales soy ignorante y desubicado... que linda democracia en la que vivimos hoy en dia... hoy en dia decir que vivimos en democracia seria como decir en el vaticano que es una ciudad de la religion satanista.


Empiezo olc por decir que yo no llamé comunistas a nadie, el comunismo verdadero en realidad no existe y nunca existió como concepción filosófica.
Por otro lado yo comparto absolutamente tu visión, con algunas diferencias sobre la baja estima que se le esta provocando a la imagen del prócer.
Por otro lado estas en todo tu derecho de emitir opinión, pero no por eso descalificar la opinión de los demás, si dar la tuya con respeto, porque a veces la forma de escribir de uno puede ofender a otro, quizá pasó eso, no lo se.
kay:



Parlanchín said:


> El moderador es el verdadero responsable de lo que ha pasado aquí al abrir este hilo a sabiendas de que fue creado con un interés provocador ...
> 
> Me parece un hecho lamentable al que no se puede ver con indiferencia... hno:


Parlanchin, creo que si, abrir este thread ha sido un error, pero no por el tema en si, sino por como estamos llevando la conversación, debería ser una discusión sin agravios, sin afectar a otro y no lo estamos logrando.
Creo que deberíamos procurar, y les pido a olc y a vos y a todos, si nos comprometemos a discutir con respeto, no vale la pena calentarse detrás del teclado, con dejar la idea clara y controvertir algún punto con respeto mas que bien me parece

Bueno muchachos, media pila, vamos a respetarnos, todos somos personas y merecemos ser escuchados y tenemos el deber de escuchar... les apuesto que si tomáramos unos mates seria la misma conversación pero respetuosa.
Antes de escribir calentuchos contemos hasta mil si es necesario


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> jajaja si si cierren esto ya...esto no da para más...
> 
> acabo de sacarle la ficha al pobre hombre .
> ..flaco...estás paranoico andate a un medico!!!...seguramente sufris pesadillas con comunistas y con barbudos y como los toros detestas el rojo.
> ...


Dejá Cacho, lo mejor es no responderle, porque eso es lo que él quiere: llamar la atención...

La indiferencia es lo que más le duele a un troll...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

SebaFun said:


> .
> Antes de escribir calentuchos contemos hasta mil si es necesario



jajaj seba, que grosso...sos todo paz y amor vos!!!! :angel1:

parlancho: :yes:



y para volver al tema principal y encausar...

Artigas és fué y será el mayor procer de nuestra historia..para todos los uruguayos (ya que hasta ahora no encontre ninguno que diga lo contrario) desde un tupamaro hasta el mas parecido a Bill Gates yorugua...mas allá de que muchos se fanaticen y lo concideren impresindible en TODO lo que tenga que ver con el paìs hasta los que no llegan a ese punto tan extremo.

desde afuera se ve claramente que muchos uruguayos son demasiado fanaticos de Artigas, solo por el sentido del patriotismo y lo que significo en nuestra historia...pero muchos de estos mismos ni siquiera entienden su ideologia, su forma de pensar y hasta ni siquiera siguen su ejemplo.

pienso que Artigas tiene que figurar mas en el "proceder" del uruguayo, su forma de pensar, de actuar, la calidad de persona que fue y otras tantas cualidades...eso es mas importante que figure o querer que figure en una moneda, una plaza, estampilla etc.

creo no tengo mas nada que decir hasta el momento....

:lock::lock::lock:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> jajaj seba, que grosso...sos todo paz y amor vos!!!! :angel1::


No creas, hoy ando así nomas:lol:

Abrazo enorme:hug:


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Es que no tiene ninguna lógica el pensar siquiera que haya una conspiración para hacer desaparecer a la figura de Artigas: es lo más ridículo que he oído en mucho tiempo...

El punto es que todos reivindican a Artigas, desde la extrema derecha, la derecha, el centro, la izquierda y la extrema izquierda, los anarquistas... todos se proclaman artiguistas sin excepciones y a nadie se le pasa por la cabeza abjurar de la figura del prócer...

Todo el mundo hace uso y abuso de la memoria de Artigas, hasta los que ignorar o rechazan la esencia de su pensamiento...

Por algún zumbao no la sabía, en el 2011, se prevéen grandes festejos y homenajes a Artigas en ocasión del Bicentenario que incluyen hasta una recreación el Exodo del Pueblo Oriental...


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

SebaFun said:


> No creas, hoy ando así nomas:lol:
> 
> Abrazo enorme:hug:


Abrazos a Seba y Cacho


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Parlanchín said:


> Abrazos a Seba y Cacho


abrazos a ambos :hug:... ven los importante es el respeto...se que en muchas cosas pensamos diferentes (aunque en este caso nos metieron a todos en una bolsa como "comunistas"), es la escencia del forista, la educacion y el ser persona de bien.

creo que voy a llorar tambien...

jajaj saludos y aguante Artigas!!!


----------



## Lord_Nelson (Apr 18, 2006)

Grande Parlancho!! el mejor Moderador que hubo en Skyscraper!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

OLC said:


> yo con tabare no tengo ningun drama. los que no me banco bajo ningun concepto son los tupamaros.


No obstante, yo siendo un loco que se rompe y se romperá el culo todas las elecciones peleando por el Partido Colorado (y no en internet, comentando boludeces en la página de elpais.com o cosas así, sino militando duro en la calle sin pedir nada a cambio), igualmente reconozco en algunos ex-tupamaros a gente de lo más honrada, abierta, conciliadora y pragmática de este país. Y hablo de experiencias personales, no por lo que leí en tal diario o si me gustó tal o cual decisión de Mujica.

Cosa que cuando pendejo ni me imaginaba, pero la vida te enseña que el mundo no es en blanco y negro, y que en todos los partidos políticos hay gente que vale la pena y gente que no.

Hay que abrir un poco la cabeza.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

En realidad este siempre me pareció un tema interesante y aproveché la oportunidad de que varios hubieran empezado a hablar sobre él, pero claramente algunos no tienen la madurez para participar de una conversación en buenos términos.


----------

